# [XFree] kernel 2.4 & kernel 2.6

## pat

Dans le ebuild de la version 4.3.0-r3 de XFree, il existe le warning suivant :

```
 * If you compile this against a 2.4 kernel and later switch

 * to a 2.6 kernel, you must recompile xfree or OpenGL

 * applications will segfault.

 * It compiles for 2.4 if no /usr/src/linux exists.

```

J'ai les kernel 2.4 et 2.6, parce que je désire juste tester le 2.6, tout en conservant le 2.4 pour l'usage « quotidien ». Dans /usr/src, j'ai créé un lien symbolique linux vers la version 2.4 et un autre lien, linux-beta sur la version 2.6.

2 questions:

Si je re-compile XFree, va-t-il tenir compte de la version 2.6 ? ... Bien que le lien linux pointe sur une 2.4 et non sur une 2.6 (!)

Si la re-compilation devait en tout de même prendre en compte la présence d'un kernel 2.6, les applications tourneraient-elles sans problème, les fois où je rebooterais avec le kernel 2.4 ?

Merci pour toute réponse   :Smile: 

----------

## knarf

Je viens de passer en 2.6-beta9 et j'ai pas eu besoin de recompiler mon Xfree, malgré tout j'ai du recompiler mes drivers OpenGL ( nvidia ).

Tout fonctionne pour le mieux et ce kernel y nique tout  :Surprised: ).

----------

## Wallalai

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Je viens de passer en 2.6-beta9 et j'ai pas eu besoin de recompiler mon Xfree, malgré tout j'ai du recompiler mes drivers OpenGL ( nvidia ).
> 
> Tout fonctionne pour le mieux et ce kernel y nique tout ).

 

Salut,

J'aimerais tester ce noyau 2.6, mais je suis encore en 2.4.20-r8. Y'a des modifs à faire pour passer du 2.4 au 2.6 ? Et est-ce que le fichier de config du kernel 2.4 est compatible avec le 2.6 ?

Si tu peux me donner quelques infos avant que j'entame une compil ( avec make xconfig) ce serait sympa.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Wallalai wrote:*   

> Y'a des modifs à faire pour passer du 2.4 au 2.6 ? Et est-ce que le fichier de config du kernel 2.4 est compatible avec le 2.6 ?

 

Peux pas t'en dire beaucoup vu que je n'ai pas encore franchi le pas mais j'avais enregistré il y a quelques temps l'adresse d'un "CommentFaire" qui semblait intéressant

----------

## knarf

Il faut le compiler normalement, la compatibilité du .config je sais pas ce qu'elle donne. Maintenant quand tu emerges il te file un petit texte à faire attention des petites modifs à faire comparé à celle du 2.4.

Tu verras les menus sont super chou  :Surprised: 

----------

## Neredev

Pensez vous qu'il soit humainement possible de downloader l'update du 2.4 au 2.6 sur un 56kbps?

----------

## knarf

Oui 30Mo c'est faisable, 6heures  :Smile: .

----------

## ghoti

 *knarf wrote:*   

> 6heures .

 

Hu ? Avec une liaison pourrie, alors !

A l'époque, j'avais typiquement du 4 - 5 Ko/seconde en V90.

Dans le plus mauvais des cas, ça donnerait grosso-modo 30.000/(4*3600) = +/- 2 heures.

AMHA, ça devrait être jouable !

----------

## Leander256

La taille d'un kernel 2.6 n'est pas beaucoup plus importante que celle d'un 2.4, et il me fallait moins de 2h à l'époque du rtc pour en télécharger un nouveau. Par contre si tu le télécharges "à la main" (c'est-à-dire sans emerge), pense à choisir un mirroir qui propose l'archive en .bz2, c'est sacrément mieux compressé que le .gz  :Wink: 

----------

## Neredev

Ok, j'y songerai...

JE HAIS MA CONNEXION...

----------

## Wallalai

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Il faut le compiler normalement, la compatibilité du .config je sais pas ce qu'elle donne. Maintenant quand tu emerges il te file un petit texte à faire attention des petites modifs à faire comparé à celle du 2.4.
> 
> Tu verras les menus sont super chou 

 

OK, je vais de ce pas tester çà sur ma distrib de test ~x86.

Merci gohti pour le lien.   :Smile: 

----------

## knarf

Tiens nous au courant s'il te plait!

----------

## Wallalai

Bon, pour mon premier essai c'est pas 100% OK. J'ai réussi à booter sur le kernel mais après  l'install des drivers Nvidia çà coince. Nvidia installe le nouveau module dans /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8 et non dans le 2.6.0 pour la simple raison que le make modules_install ne ccrée pas de dossier  /lib/modules/2.6.0xxx/video.

Peut-être une explication: Dans /usr/src j'ai le lien linux qui pointe sur le kernel 2.4.20 et linux-test qui pointe sur le 2.6.0, je vais essayer de faire pointer linux sur le 2.6.0 et recompiler.

Je vous tiens au courant mais si quelqu'un a un commentaire...    :Confused: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

personnellement, je te déconseille de passer au 2.6 si tu as du nvidia,

J'ai testé après avoir lu plein de threads très prometteurs et je m'en mords les doigts:

           1. Apres avoir tout compilé, installé et rebooté, j'ai eu l'impression que ça allait marcher. Bureau hyper reactif, boot plus rapide, compiles veloces .....

           2. Puis j'ai essayé un jeu en 3D----> grosses saccades...

Je me suis dit pas grave , c'est un petit problème de config Nvidia.

Après quelques recherches, il s'est avéré que tout etait OK, par contre au niveau du noyau , mes logs s'affolent dès que je lance glxgears avec des Call trace à la pelle et des "badness in pci search.....__nvSyms....".

          3. Je me suis dit ça doit être un pb d'ACPI donc recompil du noyau

sans ACPI et sans APM et sans FRAMEBUFFER(je préfère être prudent...),

réinstall de nforce, nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx, reboot et là....

          4. GROS plantage au démarrage de X, obligation de Hard-Reset et là...

         5. au prochain démarrage: constat qu' environ 20 fichiers de config dont XF86Config

       modprobe.conf 

       .mozilla 

       .mozilla/mail 

       .kde

       /root/.profile....et plein dont je n'ai pas encore conscience

ont été corrompus......

         6. Apres une apres-midi de galères à tout récupérer(merci reiserFs)

Je reboote(sur le 2.4  :Wink:  )et je vais chercher sur le web:

     c'est arrivé à plein de gens avant moi et on m'a rien dit!!!

     Il a été fait un rapport de bug du coté de nvidia: Il disent que c'est la faute au noyau et qu'il faut attendre les drivers officiels 2.6.

     Il a été fait un rapport de bug du coté du noyau: Ils disent que c'est la faute à Nvidia et que c'est à eux de corriger le problème.

Donc:

 CONSEIL A CEUX QUI ONT DU NVIDIA: sauvegardez tout et allez bruler un cierge avant de rebooter sur du 2.6.

A ma décharge, j'avouerais que je cherche la m.....:

          CM LEADTECk NFORCE2

          SON NVIDIA SOUNDSTORM intégré

          Réseau Nvidia intégré

          Cg Gforce4 mx 440 intégrée

          Athlon XP Barton 2500+

          mémoire Dual DDR Nforce.

Ca m'apprendras à acheter du hardware dont les drivers sont closed-source!!!

----------

## Neredev

question en passant : je peux installer le kernel 2.6 qui est dans le dernier login, sur ma gentoo? Combien de temps ça prend?

----------

## Wallalai

Merci Zaratoustra pour tes conseils, mais je ne me hasarderais jamais à installer un kernel -test sur un système fonctionnel.

J'ai de la chance de pouvoir faire des tests sur un disque dur entièrement consacré  à une Gentoo ~x86

----------

## Leander256

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

>  CONSEIL A CEUX QUI ONT DU NVIDIA: sauvegardez tout et allez bruler un cierge avant de rebooter sur du 2.6.
> 
> Ca m'apprendras à acheter du hardware dont les drivers sont closed-source!!!

 

J'ai envie de te dire... Pas de chance! J'ai une GF4 Ti 4200 qui tourne parfaitement avec un kernel 2.6.0-test9 (ça marchait déjà avec un test4). En ce moment j'essaie planeshift (il est dans portage), et je n'ai aucun problème.

----------

## Wallalai

A propos de Planeshift, je l'ai essayé il y qqe temps mais il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'activité. Qu'en est-il maintenant ?

----------

## sebbb

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> CONSEIL A CEUX QUI ONT DU NVIDIA: sauvegardez tout et allez bruler un cierge avant de rebooter sur du 2.6.
> 
> A ma décharge, j'avouerais que je cherche la m.....:
> 
>           CM LEADTECk NFORCE2
> ...

 

2 mois sur 2.6.0-test6 et tout marche bien,

aucun plantage

je peux jouer à enemy-territiry sans pb tout marche tres bien (pas de saccades, glxgrear tourne à 2800 FPS)

donc je ne pense pas que cela vienne de nvidia ou du 2.6.0 mais plutot du materiel de chacun et de sa capacité a les configurer.

Je ne met pas en cause tes compétences, mais si beaucoup de materiel sur ton est en closed-source... Tu peux pas tapper sur nvidia et kernel 2.6.0 comme ça c'est tout....

:)

----------

## Wallalai

Et voili et voilà, ma Gentoo tourne avec le kernel 2.6.0-r9, et ma carte Nvidia fonctionne avec les drivers proprios. Comme je n'avais pas de dossier /lib/modules/2.6.0-r9-gentoo/video je l'ai créé à la main et maintenant çà joue. Bizarre qu'il ne soit pas créé par le make modules install   :Confused: 

Question stabilité je ne sais pas encore puisqu'il tourne seulement depuis 10 minutes. Je vais pouvoir reprendre la config et l'affiner un peu. Au fait, faut-il ou ne faut-il pas utiliser devfs ?

Dans la config il y a une remarque devfsd "obsolete"

----------

## Wallalai

Bon, finalement j'ai testé support des Pseudo filesystem -> /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)   :Shocked:   et sans Automatically mount at boot et Debug.  Cà marche très bien. 

Sans support de /dev ...   çà marche pas (plein d'erreurs au boot)

Alors pourquoi c'est inscrit OBSOLETE ?    :Embarassed: 

Bonne nuit.   :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

Parce que c'est amené à disparaître... probablement pas avant le kernel 2.8.0!

Le nouveau système s'appelle sysfs, et il est dans /sys (d'ailleurs le kernel a dû t'insulter si tu n'avais pas créé ce répertoire). D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est parce que devfs est mal conçu, compliqué, buggé, etc... enfin bref sysfs est mieux, donc on jète l'ancien. Maintenant il reste le fait que le système d'exploitation est basé sur devfs, donc il faudra que gentoo migre vers sysfs avant qu'on puisse retirer devfs de nos kernels.

J'espère que j'ai été suffisamment clair (et que j'ai pas dit de bêtise).

----------

## Wallalai

Merci, c'est très clair. Par contre çà prête à confusion ce "OBSOLETE"  et je ne savais plus vraiment sur quel pied danser. Bon, disons que sans valider l'option tu danses pas du tout.    :Very Happy: 

Maintenant, j'ai plus de framebuffer au boot, il faut que je me penche sur le problème; + 1 ou 2 modules qui se chargent pas (à noter que certains modules ont changé de nom).

Enfin, il me semble que c'est plus rapide que le 2.4.20 et pour l'instant c'est stable.   :Smile: 

----------

## Wallalai

Encore une interrogation : mon bzImage-2.4.20 fait 899Ko et le 2.6.0 fait 1404Ko.

J'ai activé les options kivonbien pour le chipset nForce, est-ce possible que celà augmente la taille du kernel de 600Ko ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le nouveau système s'appelle sysfs, et il est dans /sys (d'ailleurs le kernel a dû t'insulter si tu n'avais pas créé ce répertoire). D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est parce que devfs est mal conçu, compliqué, buggé, etc... enfin bref sysfs est mieux, donc on jète l'ancien. Maintenant il reste le fait que le système d'exploitation est basé sur devfs, donc il faudra que gentoo migre vers sysfs avant qu'on puisse retirer devfs de nos kernels.
> 
> 

 

IMHO c'est pas tout a fait la meme chose .. sysfs est une representation de l'arbre des devices: par exemple un device USB sera represente sous son host .. etc...

Le remplacant de devfs sera apparamment ufs. La difference principale etant que ufs est en user-space .. et donc n'apparait pas dans la config du kernel. ufs s'appuie sur sysfs .

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne met pas en cause tes compétences, mais si beaucoup de materiel sur ton est en closed-source... Tu peux pas tapper sur nvidia et kernel 2.6.0 comme ça c'est tout.... 
> 
> 

 

Question materiel, je prends ce qu'il y a de moins cher, c'est une règle(investissement de 150/an pour du matos up to date).

Je ne reproche rien au kernel(C'est une version de test il me semble), quand aux constructeurs de hardware qui prétendent être à la pointe de la technologie et qui produisent eux-même au compte goutte des drivers buggés allant à l'encontre de toute la philosophie linux tout en prétendant être partie prenante du monde Linux, ils n'ont pas besoin de mes reproches pour perdre leurs parts de marché tout seul.

Tout ce que je voulais faire, c'est mettre en garde les autres utilisateurs, maintenant si tu peux me garantir un fonctionnement stable de ma machine sous 2.6 sans me perdre mes données, tu viens quand tu veux, moi j'attends le 2.6.1 avec les drivers nvidia zofficiels.

----------

